# Green crested lizard



## orionmystery (Mar 16, 2012)

Always lovely to come across this beautiful lizard in the forest




Green crested lizard ...IMG_2915b copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

tilting its head and stomach movement due to breathing









Green crested lizard ...IMG_2920 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------

